# Turbomatcher printer question



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Anyone that owns a turbomatcher, can you tell me what printer you use. Something a little more in depth than a dot matrix would be great.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Epson Lq/590 I think is the model...

Also have Panasonic


----------



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

Tom I use an old Panasonic KX-P1123 dot matrix. If you check around you can most likely find someone that will give you an old dot matrix. Or you can get the Turbo label program from CE and use a inkjet for some custom labels.

Dave


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

dont they have a special printer for that


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

I got a matrix printer but can't find any labels for it.. I've been everywhere..


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Competition has the labels. They sell for $10.00 per 1000......


----------



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

If you do a search for them online, you can also find them from label suppliers.


----------

